# It's dry, why not light a fire



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

I passed 2 unattended campfires today as another fire started of the Norway flats road. That one was due to a vehicle parking on dry grass. 

I'd really like to keep hunting the Uintas but between all the uninformed people, it's getting tougher to find a spot. Homesteaders don't seem to care about the fire restrictions and neither do the authorities. I guess it's job security but can we at least get half way through hunting season before you burn the National Forest down? Or is that too much to ask


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 8, 2019)

It’s to much to ask for. I put out a small fire today that was started by a ATV. The rider didn’t have a care in the world, neither did the others with him. Was hunting in the wasatch west unit and had a two point scared away by A dirtbike. I know it’s only a two point. But when you are new to hunting, and it would have been your first animal. Needless to say Utah is all I know so far, and I am not impressed with etiquette here.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Scott99 said:


> It's to much to ask for. I put out a small fire today that was started by a ATV. The rider didn't have a care in the world, neither did the others with him. Was hunting in the wasatch west unit and had a two point scared away by A dirtbike. I know it's only a two point. But when you are new to hunting, and it would have been your first animal. Needless to say Utah is all I know so far, and I am not impressed with etiquette here.


Here's a thought. Maybe hunt further away from The road and you won't have 2 points run off by dirtbikes. Or don't shoot a 2 point to begin with and let them grow up.

I'm still confused how you went from being a fire fighter to pissed a 2 point got away in a single post that has nothing to do with inconsiderate dirtbike riders using public lands as well, but whatever. You can go hunt another state. I assure you, you won't be missed. We have enough 2 point slayers here as it is


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 8, 2019)

MooseMeat said:


> Scott99 said:
> 
> 
> > It's to much to ask for. I put out a small fire today that was started by a ATV. The rider didn't have a care in the world, neither did the others with him. Was hunting in the wasatch west unit and had a two point scared away by A dirtbike. I know it's only a two point. But when you are new to hunting, and it would have been your first animal. Needless to say Utah is all I know so far, and I am not impressed with etiquette here.
> ...


My bad, please tell me more about what I did and how I should hunt. And also where I was. Please please please


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 8, 2019)

Scott99 said:


> MooseMeat said:
> 
> 
> > Scott99 said:
> ...


Why can't people get a long on this forum? I try, my bad


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

Scott99 said:


> My bad, please tell me more about what I did and how I should hunt. And also where I was. Please please please


Hey you're the guy pissed that someone else was out enjoying our public land with their own choice of legal activities and happened to ruin your opportunity. Wanna know how to avoid motor vehicles screwing up your hunt? You go to places that they can't get to. Yes, there are many of these places in this state. But they aren't anywhere near a road for the most part. Wanna know what else you'll find in these areas? 2 points and BETTER bucks. Wanna know where big bucks come from? Someone didn't shoot them when they saw them, and let them live. It's amazing what can happen when you put in a little effort and exercise some patience  can't say I've ever had someone on a dirtbike ruin any opportunity for me. But I have accidentally messed up a few road hunters while riding mine. It happens. It's only day 1 of a 28 day season. Relax. Keep trying. You'll get your 2 point


----------



## Scott99 (Sep 8, 2019)

MooseMeat said:


> Scott99 said:
> 
> 
> > My bad, please tell me more about what I did and how I should hunt. And also where I was. Please please please
> ...


Lol that was almost educational. And I wasn't pissed per say. I just grew up backpacking in the uintas and never saw them go far off trail. I dirtbike myself but always stay on some sort of trail. It more so threw me off. And I agree with everything you just said. I'm a new hunter. An issue I'm having which isn't really an issue just a learning curve. Is that I will go into somewhere where onX or google earth won't show a road nearby. But guess what. There is one. Believe it or not I am trying to get off the roads and put some miles in. I'm not one to argue much. I do apologize for that post pissing you off. Just a new hunter trying to learn the ropes. So some things that more experienced people are use to, or have experienced, I have not.


----------



## 300MAG (Nov 3, 2009)

Scott99 don’t take it personal. Moose Meat can be a real Meat Heat. You learn through trial and error. No need for a tongue lashing from anyone on here


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

moose,

if you're interested in legislating, run for office or contact your legislator. if you want to set wildlife regulations then join swf. they seem to be good at accomplishing an agenda. 

we should all agree that laws are meant to be followed. scott took a while to say it but an atv or bike off trail is illegal for several reasons. right now, fire is a good reason to stay on designated trails.

no one should get shamed for taking a legal animal. general units are that way for a reason. the state already decided which units would cost you precious years of your life to draw. the rest are for general use. those that appreciate the meat are happy to take a younger animal and have no need for the antlers.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

APD said:


> moose,
> 
> if you're interested in legislating, run for office or contact your legislator. if you want to set wildlife regulations then join swf. they seem to be good at accomplishing an agenda.
> 
> ...


I didn't see anywhere where he said the bike was off roading on an illegal trail


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I was impressed in my area that every existing fire ring had a nice little sign staked in the middle saying no campfires permitted along with signs at road junctions and major camping areas. And it appeared that everyone was playing by the rules.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

middlefork said:


> I was impressed in my area that every existing fire ring had a nice little sign staked in the middle saying no campfires permitted along with signs at road junctions and major camping areas. And it appeared that everyone was playing by the rules.


That's great to see the local rangers taking an interest in keeping the forest intact for the time being. Also, nice that the campers follow the rules at a time when rules seem so optional.


----------

